# Pick up racing



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

omg haha! that was funny


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow! Awesome horses for just standing in the back, manes and tail a'flyin'!


----------



## paintsrule (Aug 20, 2009)

Haha, that was awsome


----------



## Goddess of Judecca (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh god. I'd be _terrified_ of doing that with any horse, no matter how bomb-proof. Something could go so wrong so easily. D=


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

ha. I have seen a few horses that will ride in the back of a truck


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

that was hilarious!!


----------



## Kansasbarrelracer (Sep 30, 2009)

ha ha ha that was awesome! That just made my day


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

Goddess of Judecca said:


> Oh god. I'd be _terrified_ of doing that with any horse, no matter how bomb-proof. Something could go so wrong so easily. D=


Exactly what I was thinking.  The entire time I'm just picturing one of the horses getting spooked and falling off the back of the truck.
*shudders* Cool, I suppose, but I would never do it.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Nice Horse.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Haha, I adore stuff like this, good old fashioned fun.

And for those of you who think it's dangerous - it really confuses me how we can regularly ask our horses to jump 4'0"+ solid jumps going the average pace of a car going down a side street and yet stuff like this is dangerous. Yes, something COULD happen. Something can ALWAYS happen. It's all about training your horse well for the competition he's participating in.


----------



## fuzzyfeet (Aug 29, 2009)

lol, my pony came home on a pickup truck after we bought him (he was tied and in this little cage thing though)


----------

